

Get ‘em Hired is a new concept - known
http://www.getemhired.com/

======
Peroni
A bit of honest feedback:

* That's one of the ugliest sites I've seen in a while. The colours are nauseating and hurt my eyes and the fonts are horrible.

* What's in it for me? Other than the non-tangible reward of potentially helping a stranger getting a job, what other incentive is there?

~~~
struppi
I did that by email for some years now: When I find an interesting project
that I can't do myself I forward it to fellow freelancers, and I recommend my
friends to potential clients. There's nothing in it for me in the short term,
but I believe that this behaviour (if everybody does it) helps the developer
community in the region where I live, so I might benefit in the long run. This
website formalizes that process, so I think it is a really good idea.

The design needs a lot of improvement, though.

~~~
mbesto
Whole-heartedly agree. Tons of people are successful because they are "master
networkers". "I'm looking for a XYZ" "Oh good, talk to So-and-so, she knows
everyone!" Networking in the business world is very powerful and putting
people "in touch" with others is a highly valuable transaction (mostly without
direct compensation).

Unfortunately, this is not a problem for a master networker and this is much
more valuable to an employer. If I am a master networker, than I continually
improve on my ability by doing just that - networking. Having a tool to help
me may give me a competitive advantage may indeed help. However, this will
ultimately lose out when network effects set in. It will easily be gamed by
people.

Just recently I got an e-mail from a friend asking if I know anyone to fill
two highly regarded director-level positions. I referred a friend, but I don't
think I would ever use a service to do such a transaction. It would relinquish
much of the value of the transaction - that its a person I trust referring
someone.

------
coryl
Fantastic concept, awful color and stock photography and graphics.

Fix it up and you got something!

------
SingAlong
* You are advertising your competitor. I don't know if it's Google Adsense to blame, but I see a prominent ad for Naukri.com (a popular indian job site) on the right sidebar - <http://cl.ly/3y0l163u401L0l2q0k1B> and then an ad for Monster on your job seekers page - <http://cl.ly/2N0J0o00140h3r0A3x2n>. If you plan to make money of ads, "atleast" don't have it on your landing page.

* The page looks like a big billboard ad. Hurts eyes on a computer screen (might be better on a billboard).

P.S: [Caution] sends passwords by email in plain text after signup!

------
kelsy
I personally love the concept. I just followed Get 'em Hired on Facebook and
if I see an interesting job seeker I'll forward it to my friends.

For Peroni, look up altruism in the dictionary.

~~~
Peroni
_For Peroni, look up altruism in the dictionary._

Valid point. I was exceptionally grumpy this morning. My thought process was
why would people go to the bother of doing this if there wasn't anything else
in it for them? I agree that a lot of people will use it purely in order to
help people but to help drive traffic there must surely be a system that will
keep bringing people back.

HN & Reddit have karma for comments & submissions and whilst karma is
worthless, people feel compelled to generate as much karma as possible. I
wonder if a similar system could be implemented with this site?

------
gte910h
Employers are not going to want to see:

Marital status

Number of Children

Probably not pictures either

They don't want to be sued for racial or marital status discrimination.

------
artmageddon
I'll want to keep my eye on this as it looks interesting, but the center
"3-step" part reminds me too much of Angel-fire sites... I'm sorry.

------
PeterHN
Great concept with awful site execution though.

------
jmitcheson
99designs.com

